# Anyone had a plate put in their arm - take out or leave in?



## Brandy77 (29 July 2014)

I broke my arm (ulna) a few months ago and had a plate put in. I have been told conflicting things, some people say the plate should come out as it will be easier to break if I were to fall on it (at either end of the plate as bones have a little bit of give whereas stainless steel doesn't), and some people say the plate should stay in, that it makes your arm stronger!

Just wondering what other people who have had a plate put in have done... ?


----------



## Casey76 (29 July 2014)

When I broke my radius (right at the wrist) I had a plate put in.  The surgeon said that it would come out after 18 months once the bone had fully healed, but I had to have it removed after 6 months due to nerve pain.


----------



## honetpot (29 July 2014)

My daughter had a plate, it was taken out after the bone had healed but she was still growing. Sometimes they can be a focus for infection but many people have pin and plates that they live with, also they can become wobbly but that's usually in the legs. I would talk it through with your consultant, and discuss what is best for you.


----------



## cptrayes (29 July 2014)

Mine is still in, and they won't take it out because it embeds after a while (I can feel where the bone has grown over the ends) and taking it out leaves the bone weak until that and the screw holes grow back. 

I'd be surprised if the NHS would take it out unless it's causing problems, but maybe you are private.

I don't think it will be easier to break, but my surgeon explained to me that if I did break it again, it would break at the end of the plate, near a joint, and be much more serious. Since I didn't break mine falling off, but from a kick which I could easily have avoided causing, I try not to worry about it.


Most plates are left in, who is telling you that it should come out?


----------



## Brandy77 (29 July 2014)

Thanks. Yes I will discuss it at my next hospital appointment. 

Its not causing me any pain, and I have only had it in 7 weeks, but I can feel it. Also the plate is right on the outside of my arm so everytime I rest my arm down it feels as though I am resting it on something. I just don't like it an d would prefer it out. Though I guess after a few months I may just get use to it.

Casey - Did you have to have another cast on when the plate came off? if so, for how long?


----------



## Casey76 (29 July 2014)

I never had a cast on.  I started physiotherapy within 4 hours of surgery - before the regional block had completely worn off.

I was encouraged to keep my arm bare as much as possible, especially once the stitches came out.  I spent the first couple of weeks with it resting on an ice pack, and whenever I left the house I wore a bandage.

This was about 3 days after surgery:






When I got the plate taken out, I didn't even have any time off work, just the day the surgery was on.  I had a plaster over the incision and that was it.


----------



## Brandy77 (29 July 2014)

cptrayes - I am on the NHS. At the moment I would prefer it out, just because I can feel it, though not in a painful way. But I know I may just get use to it. It was my physio today that said they usually prefer to leave them in. 

I do know a couple of people that have had plates or a rod taken out, and they had problems as the bone had started to grow over it. I'm not sure what is the soonest you can have them out?


----------



## Brandy77 (29 July 2014)

Casey - that's even better if its so quick/easy after having it out! You are very lucky not having had a cast on when you did it. I had a cast on for 6 weeks before surgery (whilst they were hoping it would heal) and then 4 another 4 weeks after surgery!

I've got  screws in at the moment so just wondered how careful you had to be if its taken out with  holes in the bone filling in.


----------



## MDB (29 July 2014)

I used to work in rehab dealing with people recovering after trauma. Every situation is different and some people have no problems with metalwork in situ for the rest of their lives. Others need to have it removed because it is painful or uncomfortable, especially if there isn't much flesh over the area and you can feel it protruding under the skin. Some times they can hinder movement but that is not so common. It will need to remain for a certain length of time until the bone heals then if your surgeon agrees I am sure he will remove it. It is ofcourse another operation and that comes with risks.. anaesthetic, infection, etc etc. Of course you will also need time to recover from that surgery too and not take risks for a while until it heals. Best chat to your surgeon and go from there.


----------



## Casey76 (29 July 2014)

When the surgeon looked at my X-rays, he advised against casting it due to the dislocation of the break.  I had surgery 9 hours after the accident, and was discharged 7 hours after surgery... on thing is for sure you can't complain about inefficiency in Switzerland!

Mind you, I made sure I got up, dressed myself and visited the loo before the dr came to do rounds as I was desperate not to be kept in


----------



## *hic* (29 July 2014)

As MDB says, best chat to your surgeon. FWIW though my husband has multiple plates and pins in his body from an accident 15 years ago. Some of the screws holding the pins have had to be taken out for medical reasons but all the plates and pins are still in with no problems to him, even though you can feel them under his skin.


----------



## cptrayes (29 July 2014)

Brandy77 said:



			Thanks. Yes I will discuss it at my next hospital appointment. 

Its not causing me any pain, and I have only had it in 7 weeks, but I can feel it. Also the plate is right on the outside of my arm so everytime I rest my arm down it feels as though I am resting it on something. I just don't like it an d would prefer it out. Though I guess after a few months I may just get use to it.

Casey - Did you have to have another cast on when the plate came off? if so, for how long?
		
Click to expand...


Mine is identical, seven screws. It took me two years to get used to it 

I would have it out tomorrow if it wasn't another operation, I can still feel it, especially when the weather changes.


----------



## maree t (29 July 2014)

My mum had a plate in her arm and leg after a car accident. She has had the plate in her arm removed purely because it started working loose after she fell and broke it again further up. Once that had healed the plate was taken out as it became painful. The plate in her leg is still there and causes no problem and there are no plans to interfere with it.
i hope you get it sorted


----------



## blood_magik (29 July 2014)

I was told mine would be left in unless they were causing pain/discomfort.

I've had a plate in my arm for 10 years + without any bother. The two in my knee, on the other hand, are in the most awkward place and hurt if I try to kneel on that leg. Not sure I can be bothered with all the hassle of getting it out though.


----------



## wiglet (29 July 2014)

I had my arm pinned and plated 14 years ago. I've got 8 pins and the break was just above my elbow. When it was done I was told the plate would stay in forever unless it was causing problems. It's never been a problem - can't feel it at all - only problem I sometimes have is setting off the metal detectors when I walk through check in at airports!! Causes much amusement.


----------



## Rapidash (29 July 2014)

Mine were taken out by the NHS which seemed the normal procedure at the time. I asked to keep the plate and it's in a drawer somewhere. 

I kind of regret it as it was quite cool really. Although I don't miss the feeling when I caught it on something! Yowser!


----------



## Shooting Star (29 July 2014)

I had mine taken out after a year, it annoyed the heck out of me in cold weather, heated my entire arm up if I dared run it under a warm tap to stop the nagging in the cold and then I found out that I had an allergy to one of the metals in the plate so it came out. 

I don't regret it at all, was very straight forward rehab after and I gained back a bit more of the movement that I'd lost as the plate was in my wrist.


----------



## mynutmeg (29 July 2014)

I had plates in my ankle following breaking them. I did eventually have all the original metal work removed - one ankle because they fused it so removed the screws during the fusion (and added new ones which are still there several years later) the other ankle the palte on my fibula was removed as I had had a cellulitis in that general area and because I was going to be having more surgery several months later (it was planned but not yet scheduled) they took the plate out once the infection was cleared up because if I got another cellulitis then it could provide a route of infection into the bone. I had more metal inserted in my last surgery thats still there and doesn't cause problems.

Personally if it's causing a problem/uncomfortable then have it out (depending on location/size they may be able to do it under local if you're happy for that) but if it's not causing any issues then no reason to have another surgery


----------



## fairyclare (29 July 2014)

I've got a plate in my left wrist. Its still in the healing process as it was only done 7 weeks ago. I have noticed that my arm gets very hot.
I don't know if it'll be taken out, its quite itchy and annoying - feels odd when I pick something up and hold it, i.e, my saddle!

A friend had a plate in her wrist in a private hospital and apparently, she had a dissolvable one put in. Not sure I 100% believe that though, sounds good if it is true.


----------



## Brandy77 (30 July 2014)

Here is a pic of my plate.. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I would like it out even though id rather not have another op or more scars! At the moment though ive only got about 60% of movement back in my wrist and so I expect it will be a while before I can have it out.

One of the main reason being that one consultant said that if I were to fall on it then the bone would likely break at both ends of the plate due to there being no ive in the plate at all?


----------



## slumdog (30 July 2014)

I hate the one in my leg  it feels like it's catching on the skin from the inside (can't really describe it) it doesn't hurt unless I knock it or put pressure on it but it's hyper sensitive so I can't touch it and I can see/feel the screws. Ugh.


----------



## Brandy77 (30 July 2014)

Yes slumdog, that's like mine, doesn't particularly hurt, but I can feel it etc
How long has yours been in & will you get it taken out?


----------



## mynutmeg (30 July 2014)

If they do tske the plate out then they will likely.go through the original incision so no extra scars


----------



## Crazydancer (30 July 2014)

I have a plate that sits over my elbow joint, along with several screws. I had that done in Feb, and have a review next month. I was told it will be unlikely they will take it out, even though it's still hurting, I can't fully extend my arm, and I jump every time I forget and try and lean on my elbow. Ouch.
I have to admit that I would like it taken out, but it's not looking likely.


----------

